# Going out in public



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]I  was in a Starbucks recently when my stomach started rumbling and I  realized that I desperately needed to fart. The place was packed but the  music was really loud so to get relief and reduce embarrassment I timed  my farts to the beat of the music. After a couple of songs I started to  feel much better. I finished my coffee and noticed that everyone was  staring at me.

I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my iPod with headphones.... and how was your day???

This is what happens when old people start using technology[/FONT]







[/FONT]


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I was sitting right behind you that day. Geez, Louise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry Pappy:awman:


----------



## Cookie (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL, Denise a cute story... but not to worry... starbucks are usually so noisy and smell so strongly of coffee - people who were looking were probably just admiring you....
were you dancing to the beat too? :jammin:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll bet I was, LOL!!  No, that wasn't really me (now folks will tell me I'm in denial, LOL)  Just a joke my sis sent me, LOL


----------



## jujube (Feb 1, 2015)

To paraphrase:

(Coffee) beans, (coffee) beans,
are good for your heart.
The more you drink,
the more you fart.
The more you fart, 
the better you feel.
Let's have coffee (beans) for every meal!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

Or, my grandmothers little ditty:

Wherever you be
let your wind break free
cause holdin er back
was the death of me


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)




----------

